# Bike registration tag



## higgens (Apr 19, 2022)

Not sure what to ask for this so I’ll put it here 5 dollar shipping


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 19, 2022)

$10


----------



## higgens (Apr 20, 2022)

Deal


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 20, 2022)

higgens said:


> Deal



Message sent!


----------

